# Newbie with charging system problems!



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

Well first of all glad to know there are some more nissan fans out there (especially the 240SX fans)....But to get to the point....Ive had this car about 8 months...The guy that had it before I did put an alternator on it himself....Since I have gotten the car I had to replace the alternator again and now the one I just put in there not 3 months ago isnt charging under a load...all belts are tight....and if I crank the car up....disconnect the battery I can turn lights and all on...charging fine...I can touch the positive cable to the battery and my alternator wont charge at more that 9 volts unless I shut it off and try again. Any ideas as to what may be killing my alternator?...Or maybe theres just something grounding out??....I dont know...but any help would be appreciated!




Thanks!!!!!
240Kid


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

change the battery


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

have u touched anything electrical? cd player, gauge cluster...etc?


----------



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> have u touched anything electrical? cd player, gauge cluster...etc?


Put a cd player in it....could I have done something wrong there?....Battery is good....Went and had it tested...then charged then retested...battery is less than 5 months old.....


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

A bad alt. can kill a battery very quick. I would say if you have to get another make sure it is new not rebuilt unless u know a guy personally who rebuilds them. Not all but some rebuilt are crap. i would check all the cd player wires.


----------



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

So a grounded positive wire could be causing my alternator to go bad?....It is putting out plenty of volts.....just no amperage....Its really blown my mind.....


----------



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

Nevermind the last message...I figured it out....The belt was a little loose and had a wire a little loose on the alternator that I forgot was there :dumbass: (DUH)....Appreciate it fellas!! :cheers:


----------

